# Are there any Bach cantata pieces with exotic instruments substituted?



## Globule (Mar 28, 2014)

I wish to know if there are any recordings of Bach cantatas with exotic/modern/unique intruments. I want something serious, not synthesizer or deathmetal/rockband versions. I was wondering about instruments like metallophones, diatonic and chromatic harmonicas, maybe even theremin or eastern instruments. I was just curious about this and thought I would ask here to see if anyone knows. Thanks.


----------

